# Weighing in at xxx pounds...



## blhowes (Mar 11, 2006)

Today, I've decided to start my diet and to try and start some kind of an exercise program (TBD). I know there are others who have started dieting as well (and others who REALLY should...yeah, I'm talking to you). I thought I'd start this thread as a place where we can post our weekly weight losses, share scriptures to keep us on the straight and narrow (a little dietary humor - hee hee), and to come down like a hammer when one of us gains...I mean, to encourage and be accountable to each other.

My starting weight today is 224.8. I'm not sure yet what my final goal is, but its somewhere under 200.

Who's in?


----------



## ANT (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm in ....

I'm starting at 235 lbs.

I'd like to get to about 180 ........... _Eventually!!!_


----------



## blhowes (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> I'm in ....
> I'm starting at 235 lbs.
> 
> I'd like to get to about 180 ........... _Eventually!!!_


Excellent. Its important to lose weight, but just to let you know that if you chose the weight loss program depicted in your Avatar, that'd be cheating.


----------



## ANT (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ANT_
> ...



Hey now! I'm not that extreme! 

Should we post a photo? We can put a before photo on, then add an updated photo every 2 months or so ... Just a Thought!

I have always enjoyed watching the show "Celebrity Fit Club" so I could watch the progress they made.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> Should we post a photo? We can put a before photo on, then add an updated photo every 2 months or so ... Just a Thought!
> 
> I have always enjoyed watching the show "Celebrity Fit Club" so I could watch the progress they made.


That's not a bad idea. My preference, though, is to keep a certain level of anonymity on the internet, so maybe we can start a separate thread for that in the members-only section of the forum for pictures.


----------



## ANT (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ANT_
> ...



Sounds Good To Me! I'll get my woman to get a couple of pics with the digital this weekend. I'll get a Front & Side view to post on.

(Maybe we should put it in the Mens Only forum, that way it's password protected and we don't cause any of the women around here to stumble).


----------



## ANT (Mar 11, 2006)

*Any other men around here wanna join in on this?*




[Edited on 3-11-2006 by ANT]


----------



## ANT (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I'll join in with you guys. I'll move this thread to the password protected photo forum. If you need the password, u2u me. I need to lose a few myself. Also, for help, list your height with your weight. What thinkest ye?




Sounds good Joshua!
Don't move this one though ... we'll start a new one for the pics, and leave this one out in the open so others can read and join.


----------



## ANT (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Or we could put it in the Men's Only forum...since all women are always in shape, right?




 That's right man ... My wife is always at her best. 

But seriously ... she's beautiful!

The men's only forum sounds good! 


We could title it ... *"The Puritan Fit Club"*. 

What think Ye?


----------

